# Heat pump stops with loud buzzing sound, then restarts itself(?)



## nlt99 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi!
Bryant 2-ton heat pump running in heating-mode (no electric heat strips). Ambient temperature about 65F.

The condenser intermittently (infrequent) makes a loud “thump” sound then briefly buzzes very loudly, which quiets to a lower-volume buzzing sound which continues (kind of sounds like the compressor locks up maybe). At the same time, the fan in the top of the condenser stops running, coasting down to a stop. After a maybe 30-45 second pause in this condition, the unit restarts itself and the fan also restarts, and everything sounds normal again. I have a video of the failure (except the very beginning) but not sure if/how I can post it.

Any thoughts appreciated!!!
Nick


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

